# Cheese....?



## Erilyn75 (Mar 4, 2014)

Is there any other type of cheeses you can make crisps out of other than Parmesan or Romano? As much as I love these, I need to find some variety before total burnout occurs.


----------



## schanop (Mar 4, 2014)

Grana Padano?


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 4, 2014)

What are you doing with the crisps? 
We oven roast feta.
Cut it into quarter inch slices, place on parchment on a sheet pan and roast to where it's almost burnt looking. 
Let it fully cool under refrigeration-but not overnight. 
Take out and crumble and then marinade in an infused oil like basil or chili oil.
The feta flavor and saltiness is super-intense and makes a great addition to a lot of salads.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm diabetic so it's low carb here. When I get a hankering for chips I'll snack on these alone or with hummus. I like them in salads too in place of croutons.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Mar 4, 2014)

schanop said:


> Grana Padano?



I almost bought some of that the other day but it was $12 for a very very thin wedge and since I've never eaten it before I didn't want to spend that much. Is it similar to Parmesan or Romano?


----------



## Erilyn75 (Mar 4, 2014)

knyfeknerd said:


> What are you doing with the crisps?
> We oven roast feta.
> Cut it into quarter inch slices, place on parchment on a sheet pan and roast to where it's almost burnt looking.
> Let it fully cool under refrigeration-but not overnight.
> ...



What temp do you bake them at? I've got some in the fridge so I might give it a go tomorrow.


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 4, 2014)

aged dry jack, Sharp cheddar .aged gouda


----------



## Benuser (Mar 4, 2014)

Erilyn75 said:


> I almost bought some of that the other day but it was $12 for a very very thin wedge and since I've never eaten it before I didn't want to spend that much. Is it similar to Parmesan or Romano?


Grana Padano is a much less expensive alternative to the Parmigiano reggiano and is used as such by Italian homecooks. Quite similar, contains a little less fat, and is produced in a much larger area, where the Parmigiano reggiano is produced in a small area only.


----------



## CoqaVin (Mar 4, 2014)

Grana Padano is a really good Parmesean pretty much I used to work at a "fine" dining italian place 

What about Asiago?


----------



## Mrmnms (Mar 4, 2014)

I get pretty good deals on Prima Donna, kind of a fusion of aged Gouda and Parm. Works well


----------



## Erilyn75 (Mar 4, 2014)

I see a cheese order in the immediate future. Not a lot of choices out here so anything other than Kraft cheeses and what's at sams club has to be special ordered online. 

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I'm very limited in my cheese experience and I have to be very inventive with what I cook.


----------



## swarfrat (Mar 4, 2014)

Have you tried the Trader Joe's in Palmdale?


----------



## Erilyn75 (Mar 4, 2014)

swarfrat said:


> Have you tried the Trader Joe's in Palmdale?



Last time I was in there, which was a while ago, they had pretty much the same selection as every place else. I've got to go into town next week so I'll stop in and see if they have anything new


----------



## jamaster14 (Mar 6, 2014)

pretty much any hard cheese.... if it starts hard, once you shred it, melt it, and fry it, its going to harden up again. asiago, gruyere...


----------



## Erilyn75 (Mar 8, 2014)

I tried manchego the other night with a little bit of cracked black pepper and dried oregano, it was good but really greasy. I'm going to sams Monday so I'm going to check out what hard cheeses they have then order others online. Does anyone have experience with igourmet.com?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 8, 2014)

Have you considered kale chips?


----------



## ChefCosta (Mar 8, 2014)

You can make crisps from softer cheeses too, just add more flour. Start in a 300F oven and finish by drying either under a heat lamp or in a dehydrator.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Mar 9, 2014)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Have you considered kale chips?



Once, they were horribly bitter. Not sure if I did something wrong but I wasn't a fan lol.


----------

